# Tante Edit(h) !



## Seracta (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi liebe Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich mal interessieren, ob euch Tante Edit(h)'s "First"-Rufe auch so auf die Eier gehn wie mir.

Ich fands Anfangs noch ganz lustig, aber mittlerweile kommen die F5-Drücker so richtig in Mode, dass man ja einmal schreiben kann:

"Tante Edith ... schrie First ...!"

Was macht daran Spass ?


----------



## S.E.Lain (10. Oktober 2008)

Seracta schrieb:


> Was macht daran Spass ?




hmm ja wüsste ich auch gerne x)


----------



## Mondryx (10. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht das auch derbe auf die Nerven. Und ich habe das tolle Vorurteil, dass es sich hierbei um minderjährige handelt, die ihre geistige Reife im Klo runter gespühlt haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

tante edith hab ich doch vor 2 jahren im keller eingesperrt und zu brot und wasser verdonnert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2008)

Tante Edith is ja ganz nett, solange sie nich "FIRST!!!!111" schreit.


----------



## Piggy D. (10. Oktober 2008)

was ist das eigendlich fuern muell? editieren und dann noch reinschreiben das man erster ist? wtf?
ich wage nun zu behaupten, dass 95% der leute <15 sind (unter 15 fuer die, die mit zeichen nix anfangen koennen)


----------



## Haxxler (10. Oktober 2008)

Ab und zu ganz witzig vorallem weil meine Tante wirklich Edith heißt >.>


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ab und zu ganz witzig vorallem weil meine Tante wirklich Edith heißt >.>



hab auch eine^^


----------



## dalai (10. Oktober 2008)

Piggy schrieb:


> was ist das eigendlich fuern muell? editieren und dann noch reinschreiben das man erster ist? wtf?
> ich wage nun zu behaupten, dass 95% der leute <15 sind (unter 15 fuer die, die mit zeichen nix anfangen koennen)



Es gibt auch spätpubertierende Erwachsene, die so was machen. Nicht gleich den 'Kiddies' die Schuld geben!


Editieren geht ja noch, aber ist es dann wirklich nötig, das mit Tante Edith zu schreiben? Von mir aus schreibt man Editiert darunter oder so was, vorallem wenn man den ganzen Post überarbeitet hat und seinen Sinn verändert hat.


----------



## Apfelbrot (10. Oktober 2008)

ich finds auch nervtötend.....ist es wirklich so toll seinen kommentar direkt unterm TE zu haben?-.-


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich schreibe es nicht aber ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln wenn ich es lese.....
Vielleicht ist mein Humor einfach so ohne Niveau.... aber ich finds lustig....^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. Oktober 2008)

Es nervt deswegen, weil man bei seeeeehr vielen Posts den Eindruck hat, daß die Leute extra nur schnell irgendwas hinklatschen um dann schnell ein "First" dahinter setzen zu können. Wenn jemand einen guten Beitrag zu einem Thema leistet darf er von mir aus gerne ein "Juchu, ich bin erster" dahinter setzen, leider ist das selten bei solchen Posts der Fall. Ist ähnlich wie bei den Valenth-Viechern, wo mich das Tier in den Signaturen selbst weniger genervt hat als viel mehr das ständige betteln um Fütterung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Es nervt deswegen, weil man bei seeeeehr vielen Posts den Eindruck hat, daß die Leute extra nur schnell irgendwas hinklatschen um dann schnell ein "First" dahinter setzen zu können. Wenn jemand einen guten Beitrag zu einem Thema leistet darf er von mir aus gerne ein "Juchu, ich bin erster" dahinter setzen, leider ist das selten bei solchen Posts der Fall. Ist ähnlich wie bei den Valenth-Viechern, wo mich das Tier in den Signaturen selbst weniger genervt hat als viel mehr das ständige betteln um Fütterung.


/sign

So seh ich das auch, nur insgesamt ist es auch überflüssig, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Oktober 2008)

Es nervt extrem und es wäre wunderschön wenn es wie bei Wartower.de gehandhabt wird. Dort werden(/wurden?) Spieler sobald sie solche Spielchen ala FIRST!!!!!11elf unter einen Thread gesetzt haben gebannt, und zwar ohne ausnahme!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

ev müssen die, die das machn einfach iwo ne bestätigung hohlen und da sie sie nirgends anders bekommen haun se halt das hin wenn se ma erste sind.

in irgend was wolln wa doch alle gut sein^^


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja geht tierisch auf den S..., was bringt´s? kann man da stolz drauf sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

so schlimm sind die meisten net

wen sie euch stören dann ignoriert die einfach


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Tante Edith ist eine lustige Geselling solange sie nicht damit rumprahlt, dass sie Erste/r ist...


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Es nervt deswegen, weil man bei seeeeehr vielen Posts den Eindruck hat, daß die Leute extra nur schnell irgendwas hinklatschen um dann schnell ein "First" dahinter setzen zu können. Wenn jemand einen guten Beitrag zu einem Thema leistet darf er von mir aus gerne ein "Juchu, ich bin erster" dahinter setzen, leider ist das selten bei solchen Posts der Fall. Ist ähnlich wie bei den Valenth-Viechern, wo mich das Tier in den Signaturen selbst weniger genervt hat als viel mehr das ständige betteln um Fütterung.



Wo du leider recht hast. Das Bild kann man ohne weiteres Blockieren. Den inhalt vom Text "Hat hunger. der auch mimi der will auch was -.-" geht leicher nicht so leicht.


----------



## snif07 (10. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tante Edith is ja ganz nett, solange sie nich "FIRST!!!!111" schreit.



ganz deiner Meinung !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Musterbrief

(Bitte senden sie diesen Brief an Tante Edit(h) falls es nochmal zu einem unangenehmen Vorfall kommen sollte.


Geschätzte Tante Edit(h),

hiermit fordere ich Sie dazu auf, keine weiteren sogenannten 'First-Schreie' zu praktizieren. Es stört den Umgang in einem Forum und das menschliche Miteinander in erheblicher Weise.
Wenn Ihr kleiner Sohn, oder Ihre kleine Tochter wieder einmal die erste Antwort auf ein neues Thema schreibt, so bitte ich Sie, sich zurückzuhalten und das Hauptschulkind nicht darauf hinzuweisen. (Sie sind eh zu blöd, um es ohne Sie zu merken)

Sollte es zu einem erneuten 'First-Schrei' kommen, folgt ein unaufgeforderter Bann aus diesem Forum und die Sperrung Ihrer IP-Adresse für mindestens dreihundert Jahre.

Um Ihnen eine Möglichkeit zu geben, ihre Verbesserungs-, Erinnerungs- und Ergänzungfunktion weiterhin auszuführen gebe ich Ihnen einige Ideen, wie Sie ihrem Kind helfen können, in dieser Welt besser klar zu kommen.

- Verbesserung von Rechtschreibfehlern
- Ergänzungen von Themenwichtigen Punkten
- Hinweise auf eventuelle Fehler im Text, die beseitigt wurden
- Erinnerung, meisstens in Form eines 'B2T'

Auch können Sie, falls Sie nicht direkt am 'First-Schrei' beteiligt waren, die Kinder zusammenschlagen und gekettet und geknebelt in die Ecke setzen und mit Pferdemist einschmieren, bis sie es gelernt haben.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Die sozial, normale Community des Internets.

PS: Am Anhang ein Bild, das zeigt, was passiert, wenn Sie unseren Forderungen nicht nachkommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

haha geil^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

naja, ich fand es am Anfang noch okay, langsam nervts aber. Ich hab das selbe Gefühl wie Lilian auch.

ach ja: Edith schreit mich an: Du bist der 21. Post!! OMG!!11einself!

nervig...ich wüsste nicht, was es bringen soll, jeder sieht selbst, dass es der erste Post nach dem TE ist...Oh was für ne Ehre!

Edit: (ohne die Tante): Ich wär ja dafür, dass man den sagenhaft gut geschriebenen Brief von Tonk-Pils zu nem Sticky macht, und dann evtl. sogar wirklich mal mit nem Bann auf so nen Rotz antwortet.

edit2: Scheiße...ich bin selbst fürs zählen zu dumm...dass es so weit schon gekommen ist...Aaach aber Moment mal - das war ja Edith und nicht ich, also ist sie die dumme?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ach ja: Edith schreit mich an: Du bist der 21. Post!! OMG!!11einself!



Du bist der 23ste.^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: (ohne die Tante): Ich wär ja dafür, dass man den sagenhaft gut geschriebenen Brief von Tonk-Pils zu nem Sticky macht, und dann evtl. sogar wirklich mal mit nem Bann auf so nen Rotz antwortet.


Ich bin auch dafür!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: (ohne die Tante): Ich wär ja dafür, dass man den sagenhaft gut geschriebenen Brief von Tonk-Pils zu nem Sticky macht, und dann evtl. sogar wirklich mal mit nem Bann auf so nen Rotz antwortet.



Jau, aber mit Bild. Das gehört zum Brief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jau, aber mit Bild. Das gehört zum Brief.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wäre für:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2008)

Beleidigt hier nicht meine Oma!! ohne witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (11. Oktober 2008)

Du hast die Möglichkeit " Interessiert mich nicht" vergessen.  Mir doch egal ob da irgendson Typ FIRST! reineditiert... Wenn er drauf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wäre für:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1. Auf dem Hammer steht mein Name. Den darf nur ich benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Firstposter werden, sofern ich sie erwische, verwarnt.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Auf dem Hammer steht mein Name. Den darf nur ich benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der hammer is doch in zams admin webspace.
ok deiner nich. jetz steht die frage im raum wer zuerst da war^^


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch für sofortigen Ban,gerne auch permban.
Das muss man auch nicht groß ansagen,der erste macht nen Thread mit nem Zweitaccount auf in dem er rumflamed und in dem sagt dann ein mod,dass ab sofort firstgeschrei einen sofortigen bann mit sich bringt und ein eröffnen von solchen Threads einen Ip-bann nach sich zieht.

Dann machts hoffentlich keiner mehr und Threads macht dazu auch keiner mehr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der hammer is doch in zams admin webspace.
> ok deiner nich. jetz steht die frage im raum wer zuerst da war^^



ZAM hat die Gif-Animation für mich erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer das Ding ganz nah ranzoomt, sieht meinen Namen auf dem Hammer. *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM hat die Gif-Animation für mich erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahh da unter dem ganzen trollblut^^


----------



## Melih (11. Oktober 2008)

Tante Edit ist wie ein Terrier mit maulkorb......einfach Ignorieren sie will nur spielen


----------

